# slow ie "waiting for ad.doubleclick"



## bradyfan123

Not sure what this is but it slows my internet down incredibily..whenever i try to load a page it says "waiting for ad.doubleclick"..anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Platinum

Yeah, download firefox =D

On a more serious note, these aren't my instructions, I found this on google.


> DoubleClick is the name of an advertising company, that is notorious for placing its "cookie" on your PC.   It has NOTHING to do with whether you have to single-click or double-click on a link in your Internet Explorer browser.
> 
> Here are your options in terms of the DoubleClick web site:
> 
> 1) many people just ignore it, since this cookie tends to come back all the time.
> 
> 2) you can try to "block" the cookies, as follows:  in Internet Explorer, click on TOOLS, then INTERNET OPTIONS, select the PRIVACY tab, and then I believe (in XP2) the next button is labeled SITES.   then, you can type-in the address of the site whose cookies you want to block (such as www.doubleclick.com  and/or www.doubleclick.net ), hit BLOCK, and then OK.  This SHOULD permanently block DoubleClick from placing any more cookies on your PC.   However, if there are any websites, working along with DoubleClick, that "require" the doubleclick cookie to be present, then you won't be able to fully access such a site... but I am not aware that any such doubleclick "affiliates" actually do this.
> 
> 3) if you actually go to the site  www.doubleclick.com , click on PRIVACY, you'll see an option for AD-COOKIE OPT-OUT .   What this will do, is place one "final" (allegedly "anonymous") cookie, from DoubleClick, onto your system... in the future, when DoubleClick finds this, it will not place any more cookies on your system.   However, if you take this approach, you have to be careful NOT to remove this special OPT-OUT cookie (with Ad-aware, SpyBot, &etc), because as soon as it's removed, DoubleClick will then place more/new cookies onto your PC.
> 
> Hopefully, you'll find one of these "solutions" satisfactory.


----------



## bradyfan123

^^thanks for the reply..i actually have firefox..it happens on both ie and firefox lol. i'll try those out. 

edit: i tried both suggestions..no luck..:-\.thanks for the help tho


----------

